# Materials?



## Farmer Jake (Feb 15, 2015)

where is the best place online to purchase G10, Micarta? also where does everybody find there aluminum blanks for the cores. i live in a very rural area so via interent is usually my best way to acquiring out of the norm stuff.

Thanks.

Jake


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

knife making supply stores or ebay usually are good places to look ---several below

http://www.jantzsupply.net

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I also live in a rural area for me it seemed to be cheaper to order micarta than make it.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------

